# Lost



## Edd (Apr 14, 2010)

I have watched this show since the beginning.  As the series is coming to a close I figured a thread would be in order.

This season has been off-the-charts excellent so far.  The Richard episode was movie level quality.  Last week's Desmond story was outstanding and tonight did not disappoint (ending was awesome); and did anyone catch the Willy Wonka bit when they were showing previews for next week's episode?

A few years ago, if I have my facts straight, it was determined what the end date of this show would be.  It was around season 2 or 3.  Once they decided when it would end and how many episodes should be made, the series snapped right on track.  This freed the creators from trying to stretch the series for as long as it would be profitable (like almost any show) and allowed them to proceed with a confidence, imho, never seen in scripted television.  I don't buy DVDs but if there is a series worth purchasing then this is it for me.

Any Lost-related comments welcome here.  No haters please.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Apr 14, 2010)

Loved the Willy Wonka reference

Have been watching this show since the beginning as well...this season is friggin' awesome

Loving the way they are trying it together...glad to finally learn what the "whispers" are.

One thing i wonder about is the "Candidates" for the island.  On the cave Locke says he's not sure which one because there are two "Kwons"...not so...they have a daughter...I wonder if that will play into the storyline at all...your thoughts?

Liked the Hurley Libby story and how Desmond's story and side flash are playing out so far, especially his encounter with Ms. Faraday/Whitmore telling him he's not ready to see the list.  That lady is a fulcrum to the storyline.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

Edd said:


> and did anyone catch the Willy Wonka bit when they were showing previews for next week's episode?



Yeah, I caught that.  I was so amused by it that I didn't pay any attention to the actual previews... :-?


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2010)

Never got into it...maybe I should check it out on Netflix...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

Why did Desmond run over Locke?  Is Locke really still Flocke in the alternate timeline?


----------



## wintersyndrome (Apr 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Why did Desmond run over Locke?  Is Locke really still Flocke in the alternate timeline?



probably had something to do with Desmond being tossed into the well by "Locke". Without knowing what "Locke" is at that point during the traditional timeline and viewing that "memory"  from the alternate timeline POV he would see Locke throwing him into the well and not "Locke".

just my humble guess it could be something else knowing this show.


----------



## dmc (Apr 14, 2010)

The to timelines are starting to merge...  I think the sideways timeline will ultimately win out...

Also I liked the comment about souls trapped on the island..


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> The to timelines are starting to merge... I think the sideways timeline will ultimately win out...
> 
> Also I liked the comment about souls trapped on the island..


 
I agree.  The whispers being answered was key.  Desmond appears to be the key to the island based on his ability to survive high EM fields.


----------



## Euler (Apr 14, 2010)

I watch lost a season at a time on DVD so I won't see this season's episodes for a few months.  I've loved the show and can't wait to see how it wraps up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2010)

There are some writers at Slate who have been having a pretty interesting discussion all season: http://www.slate.com/id/2242745/entry/2250707/


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2010)

i watched it last night but apparently missed a lot of details.. need to rewatch today :-?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

wintersyndrome said:


> probably had something to do with Desmond being tossed into the well by "Locke". Without knowing what "Locke" is at that point during the traditional timeline and viewing that "memory" from the alternate timeline POV he would see Locke throwing him into the well and not "Locke".
> 
> just my humble guess it could be something else knowing this show.


 
What about this?

I don't think he is trying to kill Locke at all. I think Desmond just wants everyone who was on that plane to 'see' & 'remember' their alternate lives on the island. For both Desmond & Charlie, this happened only by near-death experiences. For Hurley, Libby, and Daniel, it was LOVE for someone that made them remember. And since Locke never fell in love with anyone on the island, I just think Desmond was trying to force Locke to 'remember' by putting him through this traumatic experience.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

Who was the little boy that Flocke and Des saw in the woods?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Who was the little boy that Flocke and Des saw in the woods?



He popped out earlier in the season. There's been no explanation about him yet, but he definitely drives Locke/Smoky crazy.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

Euler said:


> I watch lost a season at a time on DVD so I won't see this season's episodes for a few months.  I've loved the show and can't wait to see how it wraps up.



Do yourself a favor and stop reading this thread then...


----------



## wintersyndrome (Apr 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> What about this?
> 
> I don't think he is trying to kill Locke at all. I think Desmond just wants everyone who was on that plane to 'see' & 'remember' their alternate lives on the island. For both Desmond & Charlie, this happened only by near-death experiences. For Hurley, Libby, and Daniel, it was LOVE for someone that made them remember. And since Locke never fell in love with anyone on the island, I just think Desmond was trying to force Locke to 'remember' by putting him through this traumatic experience.



Interesting take on it...I didn't think of it that way...will be nice to see how that plays out.

I wonder how alternate Ben Linus will be shown, perhaps through his daughter?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> He popped out earlier in the season. There's been no explanation about him yet, but he definitely drives Locke/Smoky crazy.


 

Yes, but he is not the MiB and Jacob at a younger age though.  So who is he?


----------



## Paul (Apr 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> What about this?
> 
> I don't think he is trying to kill Locke at all. I think Desmond just wants everyone who was on that plane to 'see' & 'remember' their alternate lives on the island. For both Desmond & Charlie, this happened only by near-death experiences. For Hurley, Libby, and Daniel, it was LOVE for someone that made them remember. And since Locke never fell in love with anyone on the island, I just think Desmond was trying to force Locke to 'remember' by putting him through this traumatic experience.



Or to send him to the hospital knowing that Jack is there, and a spinal surgeon. Remember, Locke was going to call him but bailed so that he would have an excuse to get Peggy Bundy to keep going "reverse cowgirl" on him.



wintersyndrome said:


> Interesting take on it...I didn't think of it that way...will be nice to see how that plays out.
> 
> I wonder how alternate Ben Linus will be shown, perhaps through his daughter?



Doesn't need to. Ben is not a candidate. Charlie. Faraday, Charlotte et al are red herrings. What matters are the O-6. (yep, I think it's Sun, not Jin, and not Ji-Yuon. Although it wouldn't surprise me if Ji-Yuon and Aaron are Adam and Eve, or Widmore and Hawking, for that matter)


----------



## Edd (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the theory that Desmond ran over Locke to get him to Jack.  Opinions I've read have suggested that when Locke opened his eyes after that they were a different color, indicating that he has changed to Smokey in the sideways world.  Some say they've noticed changed eye color on him before.  I haven't noticed that myself.

Sideways Desmond is clearly on a mission now to wake up up somehow.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't say that I've noticed his eye color changed, guess I'm not that observant...


----------



## Edd (Apr 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I can't say that I've noticed his eye color changed, guess I'm not that observant...



They might be wrong.


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2010)

He has blue eyes, doesn't he? They can change anyway, having nothing to do with the plot.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

Edd said:


> They might be wrong.



I don't even know what color my wife's eyes are, so don't rely on me for noticing something like that. :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

Edd said:


> I like the theory that Desmond ran over Locke to get him to Jack. Opinions I've read have suggested that when Locke opened his eyes after that they were a different color, indicating that he has changed to Smokey in the sideways world. Some say they've noticed changed eye color on him before. I haven't noticed that myself.
> 
> Sideways Desmond is clearly on a mission now to wake up up somehow.


 
Remember the eye screen from a couple of years ago.  This may be where that came from.


----------



## Edd (Apr 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Remember the eye screen from a couple of years ago.  This may be where that came from.



Which eye screen?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

Edd said:


> Which eye screen?


 

Typo. I meant scene. Remeber the scene with the only the eye and it opened. It was season 5 or 6.


----------



## Edd (May 5, 2010)

Damn!  Last night was harsh.  Great scene with Sun and Jin; heartbreaker.  You know Locke is going to use Claire to try to hurt those guys since he can't seem to do it himself.  I'm thinking that he can hurt Kate, though, since her name was crossed off that wall.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2010)

I've stopped caring about most of the characters. Sun and Jin, meh, they never added anything to the show for me. The best episodes were the one's that focused on Hurly, Richard, and Desmond. Next week looks like it might be good. They also just added a 1/2 hr to the finale.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

Edd said:


> Damn!  Last night was harsh.  Great scene with Sun and Jin; heartbreaker.  You know Locke is going to use Claire to try to hurt those guys since he can't seem to do it himself.  I'm thinking that he can hurt Kate, though, since her name was crossed off that wall.



Will Kates name now appear on the list because Sun and Jin are dead?

I liked Sun and Jin...  Great tragic love story..

When I was in Korea the guys there wouldn't shut up about the actress who plays Sun.   I brought her Maxim spread to them last I was there..  
http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Yunjin-Kim-yunjin-kim-213554_638_1024.jpg


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I've stopped caring about most of the characters. Sun and Jin, meh, they never added anything to the show for me. The best episodes were the one's that focused on Hurly, Richard, and Desmond. Next week looks like it might be good. They also just added a 1/2 hr to the finale.



What did Sayid say to Jack before he blew up...  Something about Desmond in the well...

Cool to see Sayid turn his back on evil and try to help out...


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> What did Sayid say to Jack before he blew up...  Something about Desmond in the well...



replayed it twice on the DVR but couldn't make out what he said


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> What did Sayid say to Jack before he blew up...  Something about Desmond in the well...
> 
> Cool to see Sayid turn his back on evil and try to help out...



He just said he was there, needs help, and smokey thinks he's dead.


----------



## Edd (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> When I was in Korea the guys there wouldn't shut up about the actress who plays Sun.   I brought her Maxim spread to them last I was there..
> http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Yunjin-Kim-yunjin-kim-213554_638_1024.jpg



She is smokin...


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

Edd said:


> She is smokin...



I generally am not a fan of Asian girls... 
But...  She's one of the exceptions...


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2010)

i'd have to go with Kate, tho Sun is not bad.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'd have to go with Kate, tho Sun is not bad.



Kate is best...  Total package..
I like her when she has that rifle over her shoulder...


----------



## Edd (May 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'd have to go with Kate, tho Sun is not bad.



Uhh....yes


----------



## Edd (May 23, 2010)

Series finale tonight!!!!  This is it!


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2010)

Edd said:


> Series finale tonight!!!!  This is it!



A couple of hours of mandatory couch time both tonight for Lost and then tommorrow for 24 (man am I going to have so much EXTRA freetime next spring without these 2 staples of my TV viewing for the last 5+ years!)


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2010)

Got plans to get the kids in bed early.


----------



## dmc (May 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> A couple of hours of mandatory couch time both tonight for Lost and then tommorrow for 24 (man am I going to have so much EXTRA freetime next spring without these 2 staples of my TV viewing for the last 5+ years!)



no shti..   never thought about that... I guess I gotta get a hobby now...  haha...

Bauer gave me nightmares after the last episode..  Damn he's goen off the deep end


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> no shti..   never thought about that... I guess I gotta get a hobby now...  haha...
> 
> Bauer gave me nightmares after the last episode..  Damn he's goen off the deep end



Yup, the 27 hours between 7PM tonight and 10PM tommorrow are going to both be GREAT (okay they'll be great if the writers did as good as job with the final episode of each show as they have been this entire season   ) and also kind of sad, since both shows are ending..

And I totally agree about Jack Bauer in the last episode,  he's taken things to a new, deep, dark place - can't wait to see how that plays out!


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2010)

Getting good, really good!!  45 min to go


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2010)

Gonna be thinking about that one for a while (on many levels)


----------



## Edd (May 23, 2010)

Gut response:  I liked it.  A tad sappy and it's pretty easy to pick some stuff apart.  There's always an anti-climactic dimension to something like this but I think they did well.  It was mildly forced but it felt right.


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2010)

Edd said:


> Gut response:  I liked it.  A tad sappy and it's pretty easy to pick some stuff apart.  There's always an anti-climactic dimension to something like this but I think they did well.  It was mildly forced but it felt right.



Yup,  in one sense it kind of ended like I would have thought it would of, then again it also ended quite a bit differently that I would have thought it was going to.

Gotta admit though that all the flash sideways this season I really enjoyed!

Now I've got about 20 hours to get ready for Jack Bauer's finale!


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2010)

Jimmy Kimmel now doing a great (and entertaining) job of dissecting Lost


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2010)

Did not like it.  A lot holes in it.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2010)

I didn't like the whole alt-universe=pergatory thing. Too much of a pat (and sappy) wrap-up.


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I didn't like the whole alt-universe=pergatory thing. Too much of a pat (and sappy) wrap-up.


 
Why did Daniel's mother ask Desmond in the alt universe if he was taking her son?  
Why has she not let go?

Among other holes left.  Really disappointing ending in both universes.  Did they die in the plane crash and the island was not real?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2010)

So, it's over.  What did I miss?

Never watched a second of the show.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So, it's over. What did I miss?
> 
> Never watched a second of the show. :lol:


 

Not much in my opinion, big let down.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2010)

all five years or just the end?


----------



## dmc (May 24, 2010)

Great final show...  Very happy with the ending..

Pretty much what i expected.

It was quite the tear jerker...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Why did Daniel's mother ask Desmond in the alt universe if he was taking her son?
> Why has she not let go?
> 
> Among other holes left.  Really disappointing ending in both universes.  Did they die in the plane crash and the island was not real?



So this is my take on the two universes. The Island and everything that happened on it was real. Alt-universe is a sort of purgatory where people get ready to move on to whatever. Seems to be non-denominational, in the chapel when Jack is talking to his dad the stained glass window has a bunch of religious symbols. I saw, christian, jewish, islam. budist (yin yang?), hindu, and then a wagon wheel (what hell is that?). Faraday is not ready to move on for whatever reason. Notice Ben can't either because he was a bad mofo and needs more time in purgatory. There's a couple other times when they talk about folks not being ready. Hurley also tells Ben that he was a great number 2, so we have to assume they went on and took care of the island after Jack dies.


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So this is my take on the two universes. The Island and everything that happened on it was real. Alt-universe is a sort of purgatory where people get ready to move on to whatever. Seems to be non-denominational, in the chapel when Jack is talking to his dad the stained glass window has a bunch of religious symbols. I saw, christian, jewish, islam. budist (yin yang?), hindu, and then a wagon wheel (what hell is that?). Faraday is not ready to move on for whatever reason. Notice Ben can't either because he was a bad mofo and needs more time in purgatory. There's a couple other times when they talk about folks not being ready. Hurley also tells Ben that he was a great number 2, so we have to assume they went on and took care of the island after Jack dies.


\

Faraday connected with Charlotte though.  No Walt or his father.  I need to see screencaps of all the people in the church.  Why did all wait to move on together?  

Just to many holes for me.


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> all five years or just the end?


 

Last show only was a let down.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2010)

Puck it said:


> \
> 
> Faraday connected with Charlotte though.  No Walt or his father.  I need to see screencaps of all the people in the church.  Why did all wait to move on together?
> 
> Just to many holes for me.



You will appreciate this rant then: http://www.slate.com/id/2242745/entry/2254778/


----------



## dmc (May 24, 2010)

Puck it said:


> \
> 
> Faraday connected with Charlotte though.  No Walt or his father.  I need to see screencaps of all the people in the church.  Why did all wait to move on together?
> 
> Just to many holes for me.



They all needed each other to move on...

All of them pretty much reached out to others for help over the last season..

And there is no real time for them so it could've happen anytime.


----------



## Mildcat (May 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I didn't like the whole alt-universe=pergatory thing. Too much of a pat (and sappy) wrap-up.



+1 I liked the way it ended on the Island but the whole flash sideways being Purgatory just seems like an easy way to cap off such a complex series. Kind of ironic that on Jimmy Kimmel they had Bob Newhart in a joke "dream ending" scene, I was thinking Purgatory was one step above in creativity over a dream ending. 

And don't get me started on the sappiness! :smash: :uzi:


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2010)

Any one see the Kimmel show that they were talking about?


----------



## Mildcat (May 24, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Did they die in the plane crash and the island was not real?



Christian said to Jack in the church that everyone dies, some died before him and some died after. They didn't die on the plane crash.


----------



## Edd (May 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So this is my take on the two universes. The Island and everything that happened on it was real. Alt-universe is a sort of purgatory where people get ready to move on to whatever. Seems to be non-denominational, in the chapel when Jack is talking to his dad the stained glass window has a bunch of religious symbols. I saw, christian, jewish, islam. budist (yin yang?), hindu, and then a wagon wheel (what hell is that?). Faraday is not ready to move on for whatever reason. Notice Ben can't either because he was a bad mofo and needs more time in purgatory. There's a couple other times when they talk about folks not being ready. Hurley also tells Ben that he was a great number 2, so we have to assume they went on and took care of the island after Jack dies.



This is exactly how I saw it although reading around online I think some viewers are thinking the island wasn't real; I'm positive they are wrong.  The nuke that Juliet tried to detonate didn't work.  Life on the island continued.  The island stuff last night ended logically (in the context of Lost, anyway).  

The sideways story was compelling all season.  The way they ended it would be my chief complaint although I'm just not that worked up about it.  The sideways story as a whole was worth watching.

And when I look at the complete series it's so amazing what they pulled off.  They had the flashback stories so dialed and then they went to flashforwards and then had the audacity to spend a season doing time travel finally concluding with the sideways story.  Pretty damn entertaining show.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> They didn't die on the plane crash.



I'm not totally sure of that the way that the final shot of the wreckage of the plane on the beach insinuated - that's the great thing about the storylines in Lost, there's lots you can read into it, depending on what your viewpoint is.  

Just a great job on the writing and then the layers of plot development in the show IMHO


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm not totally sure of that the way that the final shot of the wreckage of the plane on the beach insinuated -



I just took that to be a final goodbye to the beach shot.

Can we have a spin-off now of Hurley and Ben running the island?


----------



## Puck it (May 24, 2010)

The Ben and Hurley Show - Sclemeel, schlemazel, hasenfeffer incorporated.


----------

